# North Pole



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

It seems Canada has indicated that it will submit a claim to the United Nations claiming the North Pole as Canadian territory.
It is widely accepted in international law that the North Pole, and the area of the Arctic Ocean surrounding it, belongs to no country. Canada's assertion that it belongs to them will no doubt cause swift reaction from Russia, Denmark, Norway and the USA, all of which nations would appear to have territories just as close to the North Pole as Canada.
The question is, what is Canada up to?
Could it have anything to do with vast reserves of oil and gas that have been identified beneath the polar region?


----------



## Lurch (Jul 29, 2011)

Mother Russia will stake her claim!

http://gcaptain.com/sergey-dolya-north-pole-icebreaker 

http://sergeydolya.livejournal.com/694174.html


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

It did not take long for the Russian response.
They are boosting their military presence in the Arctic with immediate effect.

http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...ck:Network front - main trailblock:Position15


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day pat kennedy,sm.yesterday,22:57.re:north pole,it would appear the russians have a stake in it,(there navy)next it will be the u,s.a.and so on.the russians planted a flag on the sea bed in the artic,how cheeky is that,interesting thread,thanks you for posting.regards ben27.


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

I thought everyone would know that the North Pole is Canadian -- after all Santa Claus lives there, and inasmuch as he wears clothing in Canada's national colours, Red & White, he must be Canadian too! [=D]


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

TOM ALEXANDER said:


> I thought everyone would know that the North Pole is Canadian -- after all Santa Claus lives there, and inasmuch as he wears clothing in Canada's national colours, Red & White, he must be Canadian too! [=D]


A Canadian Santa? Boring!
And as red and white feature in the flags of all the other claimants except Norway, thats the Santa argument shot down in flames.
Pat 
(Jester)


----------



## Lurch (Jul 29, 2011)

http://rbth.co.uk/society/2013/12/12/russian_military_returns_to_the_arctic_32527.html 

http://rbth.co.uk/news/2013/12/12/russia_wont_give_away_north_pole_-_official_32529.html


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

TOM ALEXANDER said:


> I thought everyone would know that the North Pole is Canadian -- after all Santa Claus lives there, and inasmuch as he wears clothing in Canada's national colours, Red & White, he must be Canadian too! [=D]


Santa used to be green and white until Coke corporate imaged him.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Pat Kennedy said:


> A Canadian Santa? Boring!
> And as red and white feature in the flags of all the other claimants except Norway, thats the Santa argument shot down in flames.
> Pat
> (Jester)


Sorry to be picky, but, the last time I looked, red and white also featured on the Norwegian flag.

John T


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

trotterdotpom said:


> Sorry to be picky, but, the last time I looked, red and white also featured on the Norwegian flag.
> 
> John T


True, but I always subconciously associate Norway with Blue. Reading too many of Steins posts I guess!'
Pat
(Pint)


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Pat Kennedy said:


> True, but I always subconciously associate Norway with Blue. Reading too many of Steins posts I guess!'
> Pat


Nah, it's the parrots.


----------

